# Best Camo Pattern for Georgia, South Carolina, Mississippi and Arkansas



## spitndrum (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Folks,

     I am a duck hunting newbie.  Cabellas finally has the waders that I want on sale.  I was going to get the Mossy Oak Duck Blind pattern rather than the Max 4, but I thought that I had better ask if one of these patterns is preferable to the other for Georgia (Clark Hill, Ocone, West Point, Flint River), South Carolina (Lake Wateree) and the Mississippi flyway.  Does one of these match the vegitation and trees in these areas better than the other?  I will probably hunt most in GA.  I know that a lot of this may simply be your personal opinion, but any advice will be appreciated.  Thanks.

Best Wishes,
Jim


----------



## spitndrum (Aug 26, 2012)

I stuck a poll in this thread if you just want to quickly give your opinion.  Thanks.


----------



## Vmarsh (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't over think it man. Put something on and go. 

Doesn't matter what you wear much if you're hid. Buy what you like and have fun.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 26, 2012)

either will work.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hard to find but I like natgear


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 26, 2012)

Max4 is to bright IMO, one of the best looking camo's but not the best in it's overall aplacation. 
Out of the two you mentioned I'd go with the mossy oak duck blind. 
Buck brush from Mack'sPW is about the best overall, again IMO.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 26, 2012)

Max4 is popular and will do you best if your trying to get in with the IN-crowd. Just look at our woods, waters, and fields you'd be hard pressed to find any of those high bright yellows and true brighter browns found anywhere.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Max4 is popular and will do you best if your trying to get in with the IN-crowd.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 26, 2012)

nat gear or Mossy oak bootomland is great. Hard to find waders in those patterns tho. Most come in Max 4or Mossy Oak Breakup.  If that's the case, MO breakup.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2012)

For Clarkes Hill I would go with a red clay pattern. Either one of those camo patterns will make you stick out like a sore thumb!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2012)

I have killed ducks in blue jeans. Back in the day we did not have camo. People would wear what they had. Brown duck or army/ marine green. now Drake has old school which is what everybody started to wear when camo  became sort of a thing. The best camo I have found is natural.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Aug 26, 2012)

Mossy oak bottomland


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! 
Just go get some waders and hunt. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 26, 2012)

MAX. but my all time fav. is old school camo.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 26, 2012)

Bottomland for the ga swamps.  Max-4 for social events...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 26, 2012)

Joe Overby said:


> Bottomland for the ga swamps.  Max-4 for social events...



i think ill wear bottom land for the test, and then change into Max-4 for the tailgate party.


----------



## Folsom (Aug 26, 2012)

bottom lands and nat gear


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 26, 2012)

Old school or just brown.


----------



## Alan D. (Aug 26, 2012)

Duck blind or nat gear are great cause of all the grey in them. Most of the brush in swamps is grey when it's dead. I hunt mostly of marsh areas now so max 4, duck blind, shadow grass and KW1 are my choices.


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 26, 2012)

buckbrush is awesome

that Max 4 isnt to bad if you get it covered in a light coat of Good Ole Swamp Mud !!!!!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

I wear Max4 bc everyone else does cant go wrong if the guys on the tv are wearing it to.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 27, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I wear Max4 bc everyone else does cant go wrong if the guys on the tv are wearing it to.



Might as well sell all your Drake clothing as well.  Time to buy some Under Armour.


----------



## Sling (Aug 27, 2012)

I prefer m.o. bottomland or the original shadowgrass. Blaze orange if it's a slow day...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Old school or just brown.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 31, 2012)

When I am hunting snows I wear a white painters overalls over my waders to keep me dry. But any natural color waders will work. I use Mossy oak shadow grass and Mossy oak bottom land.


----------



## THE RETURN (Sep 1, 2012)

Anything but real-tree


----------

